
Bloodline - Social Initiative from India - ashwin_krish
http://bloodlinelabs.com
======
kumarski
I think it would be prudent to reword this quite a bit.

"We match people who need blood with those willing to give it."

~~~
aasarava
Indeed. It took me a moment to figure out and then verify that the concept is
centered on donating blood. There are certainly several clues about it, but it
seems like (just intuitively) the site would increase its chances of signups
if the purpose were stated upfront and clearly.

------
sid24ss
High time smartphones are used in healthcare and other such social ventures.
This can become a one-stop solution for Blood and maybe even Plasma
requirement, which is a huge problem in many developing countries.

------
gokul_sridhar
Real problem. Interesting solution. Something we really need, given the
criticality of the problem

------
ashwin_krish
The service is first of its kind in India. Hoping to scale up quite soon! :)

~~~
train_robber
Not the first of its kind. There was
[http://fastblood.com/](http://fastblood.com/), which kind of does the same
using SMS.

But in any case great initiative. All the best.

------
ananth99
Personally, I have experienced situations where my friends and acquaintances
had immediate requirements for blood, and Bloodline, I feel is the one stop
shot for it now.

These guys have indeed tried solving a critical problem in developing
countries. Keep up the good work!

May the Force be with you all!

------
pushkargaikwad
Excellent initiative and loved the concept. I really hope this picks up, we
can do something similar for organ donors as well.

------
anuragramdasan
This is an interesting application. We too are working on some such social
initiatives. Is there any way we could get in contact?

~~~
sid24ss
Please drop us a mail at contact@bloodlinelabs.com

